# Cavs trade for Mo Williams



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/53952/20080811/cavaliers_interested_in_mo_williams/

Well, it wont be hard to trade for him, since he doesn't seem to be in Skiles plans for Milwaukee. Any ideas? Thoughts?

Oklahoma City is rumored to be involved in this trade rumor...

Here is an idea (just for thought):

Varejao and Snow (expiring contract that they will release after the trade) to OKC;
Villanueva and Mo Williams to Cleveland;
Wilcox and Watson to Milwaukee;


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Cavs interested in Mo Williams?*

Mo Williams? Ugh...No D.

MB likes bigger guards, who can body up on defense and who are "pass first".

MO Will is the opposite of that. He plays no defense whatsoever, and is 6-1 (more like 6-0...)

I just don't really like him playing in this system. Delonte is a better fit by far IMO. If Mo Will was the PG for this team, he would average the same numbers as Delonte, minus the defense.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Cavs interested in Mo Williams?*

I love Mo Williams. He lights us up every year. He's a class point guard. I like him a lot. And Charlie V would be a good fit for this team as well.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: Cavs interested in Mo Williams?*

Adding Mo and Charlie would give the King two young gunners. Something he desperately needs!


----------



## TheBowski (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Cavs interested in Mo Williams?*

As I've seen it, the proposed deal is as follows:

Cleveland gets:
Mo Williams

Milwaukee gets:
Luke Ridnour

OKC gets:
Joe Smith

Espn.com says that the Cavs are balking at taking on Williams' contract, while the other two teams are ready to do the trade. I don't know how I feel about this one. I hate taking on the contract, but I love getting that scoring at point guard. Having a legitimate scoring option that we can have on the floor when Lebron is getting a rest (who can create his own offense) would be a major plus for this team, but I remember reading stuff a year or two ago that gave the impression that Mo has a bit of an attitude. I hope if this trade goes down, more players become involved, such as Wilcox or Villanueva coming to the Cavs and us giving up Andy/DJ/Pavs.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

*Re: Cavs interested in Mo Williams?*

Good to see my idea make so much sense. I had Watson included in this idea, but seems that OKC rather move Ridnour instead of Watson, it doesn't change much the deal:

Wilcox and Ridnour to Milwaukee;
Villanueva and Mo to Cleveland;
Varejao and Snow to OKC;

Varejao makes much sense to OKC, since he can earn more PT there (playing at both C and PF positions).


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> An NBA executive said the Cavaliers, in a trade expected to be completed later today, finally have acquired a top-level point guard in executing a six-player, three-team deal.
> The Milwaukee Bucks traded point guard Mo Williams to the Cavs in exchange for the expiring contracts of guard Damon Jones and forward Joe Smith. As part of the deal, the Bucks will receive Jones and Oklahoma City point guard Luke Ridnour. Oklahoma City acquires Smith and Bucks forward Desmond Mason.
> Williams scored 17.2 points per game with the Bucks last season. He averaged 6.3 assists in 66 games, shooting 48 percent from the field, 86 percent from the free-throw line. He was drafted out of the University of Alabama by the Utah Jazz in the second round of the 2003 NBA Draft.
> Williams is coming off three strong seasons with the Bucks, where he established himself as one of the league's better offensive point guards. He is known for his ability to break down defenses off the dribble. The Cavs are taking on significant salary with this move.
> ...


http://www.ohio.com/sports/cavs/26919019.html


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Cavs
In: Mo Williams
Out: Joe Smith, Damon Jones

Bucks
In: Ridnour, Jones
Out: Williams

OKC
In: Smith, Mason
Out: Ridnour


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Good deal for OKC: they have enough PG's alread
If Mike Brown can get Williams to play D (by far his biggest weakness) which he has the tools to do, he becomes a great offensive asset to add to Lebron

Other interesting points: as BW pointed out. West loses all leverage. I expect the cavs to resign him because he can play SG as well and I'd rather have him there then Sasha and Wally

We still have Wally's expiring along with Snow's. Add in AV and we could still be in the mix for another big deal. With Smith gone I don't see us giving up AV for sure now w/o getting another big man (kirelinko?)


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good deal for the Cavs. The only bad thing about Mo is his contract. But he's only 25 and will get that much better playing with Lebron.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

How much does Ridnour make?I guess OKC has enough capspace to make this work.They're taking on two big contracts,Milwaukee is getting rid of two big contracts.I guess they want Mason for the Oklahoma State fans,he was a big favorite when the hornets were there.

If I were a good offensive team I'd like to have Mason.He can't really do anything except dunk and guard people,but he's pretty good at both.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Beautiful.

I have always like Mo, and he is going to do well in Cleveland. I expect his shooting % to go up quite a bit. Coach will help him play a more complete game.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I said before the trade I always liked Mo. I think he's a terrific player. This will be the first time in Lebron's career he's played with a competent point guard. And it gives us someone who can score at a good clip. Solid move. And we still have Wally's expiring to play with. Would think our focus now shifts to trying to get a 2 or 4.

I guess there's a story here as well, in terms of the Cavs faith in Hickson. Who they appear confident in replacing Smith.

The next deal would be Varejao and Wally for a 2 or a 4 though, right?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Yeah the Cavs def have to make a move to bring in some low post scoring @ PF (Unless Hickson blooms early)

I'm pleased with the trade on a talent basis considering what we gave up. I will miss Joe Smith, maybe we can get him back from SEA somehow down the line...

Right now we look like:

PG - Mo / Delonte (?) / Boobie
SG - Wally / Boobie / Pavs
SF - James / Pavs / Kinsey
PF - Varejao / Hickson / Darnell Jackson
C - Z / Ben Wallace / ?

Clearly we need another big man.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Honestly, we should play Lebron at the 4 more. He's huge, and that gives us a lot of speed defensively to force turnovers. And the way he's been blocking shots last year and this summer, he's playing more and more like a big point power forward.

Are we still in the JR Smith-stakes?


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

J.R. would be outstanding, but Denver is going to match whatever it is.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Holy smokes!

Congrats on the trade. Huge pick up IMO for the Cavs. Mo is a dynamic player, and will help the Cavs become a bigger threat as a serious contender. Good luck with him.


----------



## LOYALTY (May 23, 2003)

futuristxen said:


> Honestly, we should play Lebron at the 4 more. He's huge, and that gives us a lot of speed defensively to force turnovers. And the way he's been blocking shots last year and this summer, he's playing more and more like a big point power forward.
> 
> Are we still in the JR Smith-stakes?


I agree with this in a lot of ways. Lebron has a lot of the same skills that Charles Barkley had. If Bron can get better at boxing out and rebounding, he could be a big forward who just happens to be a great ball-handler and passer.

I think bringing Mo Williams in is a big addition. He is hitting his prime now, and playing his best ball. They still need another bona-fide star player. Boobie and Delonte West are both capable of playing the 1 and 2 positions. Wally will get the minutes ahead of Sasha to increase his trade value. I did not think it would be possible to move Damon Jones. Ferry deserves credit for finding a way to do that. I think they will play the first half of the season with this current team. If there is a good big man available at the trade deadline, then I can see them making a move. Otherwise, we wait until the end of the season, and use Wally's money + Snow's money to add a big name star.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> Never let it be said that the Cavaliers won't spend money to make sure LeBron James stays put in Cleveland. Danny Ferry went to work with some of his $30 million war chest of expiring contracts, and came out of it with a point guard who should provide a major upgrade for the Cavs' beleaguered offense.
> Wednesday's trade for Milwaukee's Mo Williams also sent Joe Smith to Oklahoma City and Damon Jones to Milwaukee and returned Oklahoma City veteran Adrian Griffin; additionally, Luke Ridnour went from Oklahoma City (if he ever bothered moving there) to Milwaukee and Desmond Mason went from Milwaukee to Oklahoma City.
> Cleveland takes on the final five years and $44 million of Williams' deal, but that's a small price to pay to make sure King James stays put in 2010. Williams isn't a pure point guard, but with LeBron handling the ball so much, he doesn't need to be.
> The important thing is that he's better at initiating the offense than the likes of Jones, Delonte West and Daniel Gibson, so the Cavs can allow LeBron to play off the ball more and not run the same tired high pick-and-roll play with him on 43 straight possessions. Williams also is a good spot-up shooter and is capable of playing good defense, though you wouldn't know it from his effort last season.
> ...


More at:
http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?columnist=hollinger_john&page=williamsdeal-080813


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

LOL. Nice trade for the Cavs. Sure they win out on the trade but the best team LeBron had was Hughes-Pavlovic-LeBron-Gooden-Z. I really like Joe Smith for Chicago but I'm not sure you felt the same when he was a Cavalier. The Cavs are now very thin up front. Ben Wallace(Been Worthless) is washed up and will continue to decline. I'm sure you can use Gooden right about now even if made some bone-headed plays in Cleveland.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

> "Watching from afar with LeBron, he handles the ball a lot," Williams said. "I think that I can take a load off of him handling the ball at times. He's a guy that kind of sets his teammates up a lot. I think I can relieve him from that. That will help him as far as being a little fresher at the end of the season."


-Mo


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

bullybullz said:


> LOL. Nice trade for the Cavs. Sure they win out on the trade but the best team LeBron had was Hughes-Pavlovic-LeBron-Gooden-Z. I really like Joe Smith for Chicago but I'm not sure you felt the same when he was a Cavalier. The Cavs are now very thin up front. Ben Wallace(Been Worthless) is washed up and will continue to decline. I'm sure you can use Gooden right about now even if made some bone-headed plays in Cleveland.


Z/Wallace
Varejao/Hickson

And we can play Lebron at the four which we did some last year with success. Our next trade will probably be to swap Varejao out for a better big up front, but we're not thin there. Apparently the Cavs like Hickson a lot.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

futuristxen said:


> Z/Wallace
> Varejao/Hickson
> 
> And we can play Lebron at the four which we did some last year with success. Our next trade will probably be to swap Varejao out for a better big up front, but we're not thin there. Apparently the Cavs like Hickson a lot.


Hickson will be the next Cedric Simmons.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

bullybullz said:


> Hickson will be the next Cedric Simmons.


Hahaha. Doesn't Simmons play for the Bulls?


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

futuristxen said:


> Hahaha. Doesn't Simmons play for the Bulls?


Yup, and he is quite useless.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

bullybullz said:


> Yup, and he is quite useless.


Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha.
Suckers.

We're really good at giving you our trash. Marty Andrescvuisousus, Cedric Simmons, and Shannon Brown.

If Hickson does suck, rest assured, he'll be a bull soon


----------



## Cager (Jun 13, 2002)

The Cavs fill one need with Williams but they must make another move or this won't help as much as it appears. The 4 and 5 positions are very weak offensively. Joe Smith should have been a perfect fit for the Cavs. Now you will have times when neither your 4 or 5 can score and that will allow defenses to clog the middle and double team more without fear. Sure LeBron can play the 4 but that just means you have other gaps. The Cavs still could use a great outside shooter ( Wally is not that) and a 4 than can play offense.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Cavs are still kinda crap.


----------

